
So are you doing Scrum or Kanban? - sequence7
https://sequence7.net/2018/01/05/scrum-vs-kanban/
======
larrymcp
I can't for the life of me figure out how to fit the whole table on my screen
without horizontal scrolling, LOL... tried resizing fonts and maximizing the
browser...

...do I need a 5000-pixel-wide screen to view this properly or something? heh

~~~
sequence7
Sorry about that, Ghost was applying some weird styling to the table. Should
be fixed now :)

